# SLC railyard



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

I need help!! I've been all over the net and can't find out where the "railyard" in Salt Lake City is. Does anyone know the intersection, address, or have directions to it?! I live in Evanston, WY and will drive into SLC westbound on I-80. I've seen this spot in all the vids I have and want the chance to shred it myself. HELP!!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's a total bust now from what I have heard. I doubt you'd even get your bindings strapped down.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Grrr .... that sux. Go figure that tha man just won't let people have fun .... especially when they're not hurting anyone doing it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanx for the heads up tho bro. Definitely don't need a trip to the rebar hotel.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Salt Lake has gotten so popular with the Urban jibbing crowd that it seems the whole town is a bust these days. Cops look out for it. There are still spots for sure. B&S and some of the other Utards on the board here, might be able to give you some hints on where you can get your jib on in SLC.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> B&S and some of the other Utards on the board here, might be able to give you some hints on where you can get your jib on in SLC.


Bawhahahha!! Thanx for the tip bro. At least they live in an actual city. I got stuck in inbred hell 7 yrs ago .... lmfao!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Curious. Evanston Wyoming is on the backside of the Wasatch correct? I've traveled through there getting from point A to B frequently. I noticed signs for snowmobiling, that sort of thing. Is their good riding around there via sled access? I don't think I have ever seen a trip report from the area, but that doesn't mean it's not there...


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

We used to have a big, pink rail that's been in many vids and the rails out by the hospital have been a few flicks too (not to mention the Davis Middle School rail).... but as to any good actual spots that won't get you jail time or a fine .... maybe a couple up in the Uintas, but that's sled access only. I think our state tree is sagebrush (heh heh heh). It really ruins any descent hill around. I build little kickers and rails all over town every winter, but that really gets old quick. Drop me an email next time you're out this way and want to ride. All the good snow usually falls all around us (like a 45 minute drive around Evanston), so I usually ride at : Beaver, Snowbasin, Powder Mtn, The Canyons, or Brighton.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ah the Uintas are in your area. There is some sick backcountry riding in the Uintas. Definitely a sled access area.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Ah the Uintas are in your area. There is some sick backcountry riding in the Uintas. Definitely a sled access area.


Most definitely, but they close the road towards them about 30 miles outside of town here. Good thing is ... they have ample parking for trucks and sled trailers all out there by the gates, and in a good season the pow is epic.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

no its cool there its no bust ... its at the intersection of wasatch blvd and 45th its mt olympus park.... seriously no bust regular sessions snow permitting ... the rails around the road area are knobbed but the two 5 stairs are still good as are the bigger rails in the back of the park ... coming from wyoming ..as you exit the canyon from I80 take the 33rd south/wasatch blvd exit ... at the light hang a left back over the freeway towards an elementary school ( just to the right in the school playfield is the super long mellow black rail that johnny miller hits in coolstory) at the light in front of the school hang a right onto wasatch blvd ... go about a mile past the grocery store and at 45th south hang another right back over the freeway ... youll see the park immediately on your right ... the two 8 stair rails and ledges are visible from the street


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Righteous. Thanx bro. Did you guys get dumped on with this storm? We've gotten about 4-6" so far. I really gotta get down there next week and see if there's enough snow. I've seen this place in so many vids that I really would like to get the chance to huck my borad around there.  Thanx for the directions!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

weve gotten about a foot and a half with more snow off and one for the next 5-6 days ... this snow is heavy and wet so great for building in the rail garden .. im sure it went off last night


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I stand corrected. I knew B&S would have the inside knowledge of the scene around there...


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

youre info was pretty correct they shut it down but folks kept going anyways .. using grinders to shave off the rail bumps ... its seems the city this past season has really just given up on trying ... 

if anyone goes pick up your damn trash and dont be out there bumping lil wayne at 3a.m. have some fucking sense


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

burritosandsnow said:


> if anyone goes pick up your damn trash and dont be out there bumping lil wayne at 3a.m. have some fucking sense


LMFAO!!! No prob there bro. Thanx for the info. You guys got enough snow to ride there right now? If so, I'll be down in a few days. Goin to the Canyons tomorrow. Gotz to learn back tail, 27 out on a box.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

burritosandsnow said:


> weve gotten about a foot and a half with more snow off and one for the next 5-6 days ... this snow is heavy and wet so great for building in the rail garden .. im sure it went off last night


Duh! I missed that. LOL. Sorry. Still on my 1st cup o java this morning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

well, since I can't make it down there today, I "borrowed" a rail from the local sk8 park and buried it in snow on a hill here in town. Gotta get some kinda riding in today. It's way to nice of a day here not to.


----------

